# 4 Andro RX First Cycle Help



## MuscleBo (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello Everyone, I am new to the forum and interested in trying PH.

Background information:

Age: 23
Weight: 170  BF%: Around 10%
Height: 5'9"

I have been lifting weights, running, and other various forms of exercise for about 7 years.

I have currently never introduced any PH or Steroid to my body and my only experience is from what I have been studying about them the past few months.

I normally try to hit the gym about 4 days a week, each day dedicated to a specific group of muscles, but with a few compound exercises thrown in.  I also try to jog about 2-3 times a week.

My diet as of now is not that great and needs improvement, but I am planning to try about 3000 clean calories each day soon before I begin a cycle.

Goals: I am currently a bit slim, but with a fair amount of muscle (many times I get complements about my shape   ).

I would like to however, gain more muscle, but without the fat.  I like the look of lean dry muscle on my frame.  Greg Plitt, as well as the infamous "Zyzz" are two physiques I like.  I name these two as an example of what I would like to take my physique torward; lean cut fitness model physique.

I am new to this forum (and talking in forums in general) so please be gentle with me lol.



I have read that just running test for a first cycle is the best choice, but IronMagLab's 4-Andro is probably the closest I can get to that.  I know I need good cycle support supplements with this as well as a good PCT, I just get so caught up in how much there is to choose from.  Dosing amounts as well as how many weeks to run this or that also makes it hard for me to know where to start as well.  I know everyone reacts differently, but I was hoping someone on here with experience and understanding of my goals could help me build my first cycle as well as "supplement stack."  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  I am on a 7 day work week schedule so I will try to respond as soon as I can!


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 20, 2013)

MuscleBo said:


> Hello Everyone, I am new to the forum and interested in trying PH.
> 
> Background information:
> 
> ...



zyzz lol the guy had the figure of a womens figure competitor,

your diet lakes bro... 3k calories will not get you gains. I know bikini girls eating more. Tailor your diet up, post it in the nutrition section. Get it dialed in eat like a fucking horse and pack on the size.


----------



## MuscleBo (Dec 20, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> zyzz lol the guy had the figure of a womens figure competitor,
> 
> your diet lakes bro... 3k calories will not get you gains. I know bikini girls eating more. Tailor your diet up, post it in the nutrition section. Get it dialed in eat like a fucking horse and pack on the size.




Haha, my diet does lake.  Hey man thanks for the response.  I'm at work right now on my phone, but I plan on starting a thread for my diet when I get home.

Im really not trying to get too monstrous though, just male fitness model look.  I will up the caloric intake however, thanks for the advice!

On the subject of PH, I currently have 4-andro rx, advanced cycle support, complete protein rx, e-control rx for an AI, osta rx, and liquid tamox (nolva) coming in the mail.  I know that I will also need a few other supplements such as fish oil etc to go with the whole cycle.

I don't plan on starting this cycle until I start my diet up for a few weeks first, I would just like to have it all planned out and ready so it will be a well planned "safe" and pleasurable experience.  Any more advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MuscleBo (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh I forgot to mention I have ultra male rx (I bought the PCT stack from IML) on the way too.  I'm just hoping I have all of the bases covered before I plan out dosages and timelines.  What else might I need?  HCG during cycle? Thanks in advance!


----------



## navtex02 (Dec 21, 2013)

Why not super dmz 3.0??


----------



## MuscleBo (Dec 21, 2013)

navtex02 said:


> Why not super dmz 3.0??



Haha well I wanted to try and be somewhat gentle on my first cycle


----------



## MuscleBo (Dec 29, 2013)

Just got all of my stuff in the mail and I am getting excited on setting up a cycle and date of when to start.  I will probably start in around a month hopefully.  Will I need to use HCG in my cycle?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 29, 2013)

HCG is not something that is absolutely needed.


----------

